# [ODMP] California Highway Patrol, California ~ December 21, 2005



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

A Officer with the California Highway Patrol was killed in the line of duty on December 21, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18089*


----------

